# Pronunciations



## JR Custom Calls

I figured this was a good place, since it was kind of a 'characteristic'... maybe a stretch?

I was thinking today about the various ways I've heard people pronounce wood. Perhaps this would be a helpful thread for lots of people.. I know I hate mispronouncing a name.

Here's how I pronounce some. PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong.


Wenge - Wingy
Bocote - Buh Coat E
Mallee - May Lay
Ipe - E-pay
Paduak - Puh Duke

One I can't figure out is Canxan Negro. I get the second word, but the first... is it canx an? 

Anyone got any others?


----------



## manbuckwal

@SENC


----------



## Tclem

Cedar - see der 
I know that one

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## phinds

I've heard ipe pronounced I-pay and wenge as "wen GAY". but I have no idea what's correct.

Personally, I say the same things you do except malee I say mal-EE and AGAIN I have no idea what's right.

EDIT: Oh, yeah, I'm pretty solid on "oak"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man

Fir - Fur

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC

I've seen canxan spelled canshan, too, so assume canshan is the pronunciation. I have not heard the "e" on the end of bocote pronounced... but that doesn't mean it shouldn't be.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Tclem said:


> Cedar - see der
> I know that one


Around here, we pronounce that as seh dar


----------



## bluedot

Goop = Seement

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

I have heard Wen-GAY more often than not, but I don't know which is correct, especially since I have never touched it!


----------



## Brink

Pee-kan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Brink said:


> Pee-kan


Terlet

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

JR Custom Calls said:


> Around here, we pronounce that as seh dar


Really? I've never heard that. Interesting.


----------



## phinds

SENC said:


> Really? I've never heard that. Interesting.


Yeah, me neither. I always thought sedar was a Jewish feast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Most of the exotic species that end with an e are pronounced as a. Example...

ziricote zira-*ko*-tay
bocote buh-*ko*-tay

wenge i always thought wayne-gay. No offense to any waynes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

I always thought it was when-g. And bocote was bo-cot-e

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem

Brink said:


> Pee-kan


Pa-con

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

JR Custom Calls said:


> Wenge - Wingy
> Bocote - Buh Coat E
> Mallee - May Lay
> Ipe - E-pay
> Paduak - Puh Duke
> Canxan Negro.



Up yondah here in these partses we uns enunciate are werds thems the correctomunto wayuns...like so...

Wenge... when gay
Bocote... bah coat tay
Mallee... mahl lee
Ipe... ee pay
Padauk... pa dewk
Canxan Negro... Can exan knee grow
Cedar... see der
Ziricote... zer coat tay

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

SENC said:


> Really? I've never heard that. Interesting.


I was just messing with Tony...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

JR Custom Calls said:


> I was just messing with Tony...


You have to over look North Carolina

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut

> Pee kan





Tclem said:


> Pa-con


Pee con


----------



## Final Strut

Brink said:


> Pee-kan





Tclem said:


> Pa-con





Final Strut said:


> Pee con



I have also heard people up here pronounce it

Pee can


----------



## Tclem

Final Strut said:


> I have also heard people up here pronounce it
> 
> Pee can


Yall Yankees. Lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> Yall Yankees. Lol



I prefer the term, swamp yankee....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Final Strut said:


> I have also heard people up here pronounce it
> 
> Pee can


We call it a urinal here

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

JR Custom Calls said:


> We call it a urinal here



I've decided to start calling it the gym...that way I can say I go to the gym first thing in the morning...


----------



## Kevin

Final Strut said:


> Pee con



Nyet, comrade. The majority is usually wrong ... 98% are lemmings. Become part of the informed few and learn how to order a slice of pecan pie in a southern restaurant.





By the way, I take issue with this map to some degree; south Texans do NOT pronounce it like Yanks or Middies or Lefters ... the entire state of Texas should be in blue except some of the offspring of migrant northern families. And what does a Jew know about pecans anyway?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Nyet, comrade. The majority is usually wrong ... 98% are lemmings. Become part of the informed few and learn how to order a slice of pecan pie in a southern restaurant.
> 
> View attachment 73656
> 
> By the way, I take issue with this map to some degree; south Texans do NOT pronounce it like Yanks or Middies or Lefters ... the entire state of Texas should be in blue except some of the offspring of migrant northern families. And what does a Jew know about pecans anyway?


Yep the blue wins this round.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> Yep the blue wins this round.



Get out from behind that couch and help me stand against the coming onslaught of the misinformed, ignorant hordes! It's us against the world Tony let's go down in a blaze of glory of pecan truth and justice!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Get out from behind that couch and help me stand against the coming onslaught of the misinformed, ignorant hordes! It's us against the world Tony let's go down in a blaze of glory of pecan truth and justice!!!
> 
> View attachment 73657


I think you should just ban all of them who say it wrong. Start with @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> I think you should just ban all of them who say it wrong. Start with @ripjack13



So you want me to ban the banner? The guy that does most of the housecleaning around here? Nah he's exempt. That would be like firing my maid because she folds the towels wrong. At least she folds the damn things.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

It's definitely puh - kon with the emphasis on the second syllable. 

The trees don't really grow where the name is mispronounced... Can you blame them? Would you want to grow up in a place where people constantly butchered your name?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

About like people saying
Cray-fish. It's
Craw-fish
Or
Louise e anna
It lose e anna

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Wisconsin is correctly pronounced . . . . west-con-sin with emphasis on con and sin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> I think you should just ban all of them who say it wrong. Start with @ripjack13







Kevin said:


> So you want me to ban the banner? The guy that does most of the housecleaning around here? Nah he's exempt. That would be like firing my maid because she folds the towels wrong. At least she folds the damn things.



dam...I've been reduced to a maid....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> About like people saying
> Cray-fish. It's
> Craw-fish
> Or
> Louise e anna
> It lose e anna



Depends on the day and who's around me when I say it.... cray fish and craw dads...or if my grandson is around, baby lobsters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Tclem said:


> About like people saying
> Cray-fish. It's
> Craw-fish
> Or
> Louise e anna
> It lose e anna


That would be crawdads.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> dam...I've been reduced to a maid....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

I just say Purty Wood and leave it at that.


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I just say Purty Wood and leave it at that.



No that's "purr-dee" not "purty" sheesh y'all are just trying to be annoying now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> View attachment 73668


What's scary is somebody (not saying any names) rated this picture as eye candy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> No that's "purr-dee" not "purty" sheesh y'all are just trying to be annoying now.



I thought that was supposed to be "All Y'alls"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I thought that was supposed to be "All Y'alls"



Lordamarcy. _Y'all's_ is the whole enchilada for plural possessive.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> What's scary is somebody (not saying any names) rated this picture as eye candy



I'm dead sexy ya know....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Nyet, comrade. The majority is usually wrong ... 98% are lemmings. Become part of the informed few and learn how to order a slice of pecan pie in a southern restaurant.
> 
> View attachment 73656
> 
> By the way, I take issue with this map to some degree; south Texans do NOT pronounce it like Yanks or Middies or Lefters ... the entire state of Texas should be in blue except some of the offspring of migrant northern families. And what does a Jew know about pecans anyway?



I don't remember ever hearing the first two. I grew up with and say puh-kahn, largely because of my family's Virginia roots. Small towns in Eastern NC tend to be pee-can towns... the rest of NC a mix of pee-can pronouncers and puh-kahn sayers. My areas in Mississippi, Alabama, and Texas seemed predominantly populated with puh-cahners. I have never heard anyone say pee-cahn. Nor do I remember anyone injecting a "w". Did I miss something in Tejas?


----------



## DKMD

Where does you'uns, y'ins, y'uns, yunz, yuns, or yinz fit in to all of this? I still can't get my head around that one.


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> My areas in Mississippi, Alabama, and Texas



Ha! I knew it! You and Tony ARE kin! man you covered a lot of ground in your day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Where does you'uns, y'ins, y'uns, yunz, yuns, or yinz fit in to all of this? I still can't get my head around that one.



That's up north some wharz. Ain't south of the Red I kin tellya that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

DKMD said:


> Where does you'uns, y'ins, y'uns, yunz, yuns, or yinz fit in to all of this? I still can't get my head around that one.


In colder climes than I've ever lived. Probably up there with the yutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I'm thinking this might be more appropriate somewhere else... Lol


----------



## Tclem

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'm thinking this might be more appropriate somewhere else... Lol


We like your thread


----------



## Brink

It's youse, not y'all
Missouri is miz OR ee
Looeez ee anna 
Saint loo iss 

And a good sandwich is a wedge...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

A hoagie or grinder or Italian sandwich?


----------



## Brink

True story, happened today. Maybe this should be in @Kevin Icool thread.

Truck driver with some illegible accent shuffles into the shop first thing this morning. Breaks all protocols and just blurts out "y'all gots a toaster app?"
A bit perturbed, I ask him what he wants. He repeats he needs a toaster app. 
He mumbles sumthin about ice. Co worker says we have a microwave he can use.
Now this guy is getting agitated. 
I ask if he can show me what he needs. We walk out to his rig, at the bottom of the hill. One set of drive wheels were spinning on a small patch of ice. 
I told him I think he needs a *tow strap* .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> A hoagie or grinder or Italian sandwich?



New Englanders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Tclem said:


> We like your thread


I meant forum wise. It started as a wood related thread, but now it's not, so it probably fits better in Kenbos chat room


----------



## Kevin

Illegible accent? As in couldnt read his voice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Nonunderstandable


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Gentlemen - When you have us Kentuckians taking you to school on pronunciations you are in a very comfortable environment located on some sweet thin ice

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

DKMD said:


> Where does you'uns, y'ins, y'uns, yunz, yuns, or yinz fit in to all of this? I still can't get my head around that one.


I live up here with those types and still don't get it. That's Joyzee...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

You uns is referenceing ones. As in young ones.
You young one shortens to you uns...


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Lou-wheez-e-anna and Craw-fish. How many of y'all can pronounce Simoneaux


----------



## bluedot

Sime- O - Nize

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Nope. Kevin or Tonys probably gonna get it


----------



## SENC

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Lou-wheez-e-anna and Craw-fish. How many of y'all can pronounce Simoneaux


Sea-meh-NO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluedot

Use in a sentence " Lets Sim-O-Nize our watches"


----------



## thrainson

Brink said:


> It's youse, not y'all
> Missouri is miz OR ee
> Looeez ee anna
> Saint loo iss
> 
> And a good sandwich is a wedge...


As a native Missourian there are two proper ways to pronounce the name of the state. 
1 if used for everyday use its miz OR ee. 
2. If in a political speech or campaign its miz OR a.

Also a pecan is pronounced peck an according to my in laws.


----------



## manbuckwal

JR Custom Calls said:


> I figured this was a good place, since it was kind of a 'characteristic'... maybe a stretch?
> 
> I was thinking today about the various ways I've heard people pronounce wood. Perhaps this would be a helpful thread for lots of people.. I know I hate mispronouncing a name.
> 
> Here's how I pronounce some. PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> Wenge - Wingy
> Bocote - Buh Coat E
> Mallee - May Lay
> Ipe - E-pay
> Paduak - Puh Duke



Used in a sentence it would look something like this ........... My wingy Buh Coat E may lay, but I think I need to E-pay Puh Duke .

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Lou-wheez-e-anna and Craw-fish. How many of y'all can pronounce Simoneaux



Sim mo neau like the french pronounce the number one.. 

http://www.lawlessfrench.com/wavs/numbers-0-9.mp3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

ripjack13 said:


> Sim mo neau like the french pronounce the number one..
> 
> http://www.lawlessfrench.com/wavs/numbers-0-9.mp3



Exactly. Anything that ends with "eaux" is pronounced "o"


----------



## ripjack13

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Exactly. Anything that ends with "eaux" is pronounced "o"



If that's the correct way to say it, then I am incorrect. 
Listen to link I posted. It's not the way you think it is....


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Sim-o-no


----------



## JR Custom Calls

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Sim-o-no


I'll stick with kid...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Exactly. Anything that ends with "eaux" is pronounced "o"



I've been saying gee-aucks Tigers.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Brink said:


> I've been saying gee-aucks Tigers.



I completly forgot that not everyone is from south Louisiana and a lot of people probably have been really confused with how to say my username. Which is "go".


----------



## ripjack13

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I completly forgot that not everyone is from south Louisiana and a lot of people probably have been really confused with how to say my username. Which is "go".



Oh...well I have been just saying it as "go game calls".... didn't know the "game calls" was silent....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Elliot you're correct I I knew how to pronounce your name. As I once told you I think your name is cool. If I ever change mine I think I'll incorporate several ethnicities into it somehow. How about . . . 

El Kevinski O'Lepreneaux

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Notice how he keeps the German out of it...


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Notice how he keeps the German out of it...



There's some Germanic influence in there, you just have to be familiar with history. Not your strong suite of course so you get a pass. Now if we wanted to know the history of the banana, or the history of poo-flinging or butt-picking you're the monkey we'd turn to for that . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Poo flinging......heh heh heh...


----------

